# World of Warcraft Wrath of the Lich



## ZaNoPain ™ (24. Oktober 2008)

Hat jemand ein Guide für die ersten Quest für den Todes Ritter?
Ich habe nehmig vor einen Anzufangen wenn das Addon raus kommt, wenns geht will ich so schnell lvln wie es geht, um so den neuen kontent zu sehen.

Hat jemand ein Guide für die ersten 5 lvl des Todesritter und wie am besten/ am schnellsten die lvl von 60-70 gemeistert wird?


----------



## endgegner (24. Oktober 2008)

gehts nicht schneller wenn du auf Portal - buffed.de - Das Portal für Online-Spiele guckst


----------



## Insertcity (4. November 2008)

hab den dk in der beta gespielt und die reinen DK quest dauern vllt 2 stunden dann bist 58 60-70 wurde ja auch geändert mit 3.0 und es geht schneller


----------



## Nekro (1. Dezember 2008)

gib doch sehr viele Gruppen dafür, bei uns zumindest

*Und Buffed !*


----------



## Amnesie (6. Dezember 2008)

LoL die DK Anfangsquests sind doch Idiotensicher gemacht...musst ja nich mal das Questlog lesen 
Ich hab keine 2h gebraucht und war eigentlich so gut wie 60 

naja sonst halt buffed


----------



## DerSitzRiese (30. Dezember 2008)

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/spielzeug/0,1518,596871,00.html

Sehr geil geschrieben....


----------



## ZaNoPain ™ (30. Dezember 2008)

Uiui soging es mir ähnlich  habs geschaft bis freitag durch zu zocken bin zu meiner freundin gefahren, hab mich in ihr bett gelegt weil sie kurz ins bad war, wollte sie erschrecken... hab mich unter die decke verkrochen und gewartet... ZzZZzzzzZ. Aufeinmal steht sie vor mir und rüttelt micht - in dem moment dachte ich WTF wie kann sie schneller sein als ich, und mich erschrecken ich hab doch gewartet.... 

Da bin ich glatt nach sage und schreibe 3 Minuten eingeschlafen und sie hat mich ca nach 12 Minuten geweckt - muss ganz erlich sagen 5 mins wären ja irgendwie drin gewessen aber 12.....

Dannach noch bissel Shoppen gewessen um 19 Uhr und ja dann halb tot ins bett gefallen und geschlafen. 

Von Mittwoch bis ich am Freitag von der Lan wieder lso gekommen bin hab ich es bis lvl 73 1/2 geschaft :x


----------



## Neo1978 (5. Januar 2009)

Das Addon "Questhelper" kann auch sehr nützlich sein... einfach mal auf Buffed.de danach suchen.


----------



## Lichtblick (10. Januar 2009)

Ja, aber es Questhelper kennt leider nicht alle Quests, besonders bei den neuen fehlt es an Infos.


----------



## Scoachrider (17. Januar 2009)

Questhelper wird regelmäßig aktualisiert. Außerdem gäbe es da noch Mobmap oder Carbonite.


----------

